# ED Nine.5 RCA issue



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Somehow my RCA on channel 3 came lose. if unfamiliar with the 9.5 they have tiffany style rca.

so I took in out and popped off cover and tightened it up. I noticed the rca wires appeared to run from the rca to a board and it looked like they plugged in into this board. kind of different.

anyhow I will have to see if I can test them with meter and removed and fix. 

any suggestions welcome . pics asap.

I am still waiting on my tech to email me back. he was the repair guy for ED so I am sure he knows. I am just trying to avoid spending $80 in shipping costs.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

looked at it today. dont see anything going on. I tested the wires and they are all connected. looks like I am going to have to have a tech check it out. 

I wonder if it worked at all since I got it. I want to say yes but cant say I am 100% sure on it.


----------

